

How to recognise and deal with a workplace sociopath - drewjaja
http://www.cio.com.au/article/537320/how_recognise_deal_workplace_sociopath/

======
benologist
This content is very backwards given today's increased focus on mental health.
None of their scenarios explore the issue, just traits to watch for and the
repeated recommendation that you or they change jobs.

